# Ruffs-6, Me-zip



## Dick Monson

The title says it all. We'll have to eat tuna for awhile. I just got back from my first ruffed grouse hunt in MN with tired dogs and sore feet. But it was fun and I'm going again as soon as it snows. RGs run. They run very well. They don't need to clear the brush in order to fly through it. Friday I started out on 2 track forest trail that went through several regrowth clear cuts. Found a porkey which the dogs left alone after some barking on my part. The interesting thing about these 2 tracks is that they often have side trails, which have other side trails. Pay attention to the compass as I met 2 guys that didn't. But they had 2 birds in the bag too.

About an hour later Sam was out in front with Duke a bit behind him. Boredom had set in for the dogs. The wind was gusty and seemed to be in all directions due to the trees. Duke had a nice point to the right and 3 steps later up comes the bird across Sam's butt. And gone. No shot there. Only bird sighted that day.

Day 2 was a repeat of missed chances. After Duke fluhed the 1st bird Sam got in on the act and put 2 up five minutes apart. A grey flash through the brush and gone. So it went. However other hunters I spoke with were having similar experiances. Spooky birds, lots of hunting pressure. It seemed to me that they don't fly any faster than other upland, instead you have less time. I was worried about getting lost. Just have to observe points as you walk and that took stress off.

This is one of the typical 2 tracks. It branched out from a logging road and was cut by 4 wheeler tracks and game trails. I tried to hunt the upwind side going in and move out a ways in the brush and hunt the down wind side coming back.









There is a learning curve with these new birds and I look forward to round 2.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Sorry to hear you didn't have any luck! Those ruffs are fickle fowl: some days they're dumb as a bunch of rocks, other days you wonder who has the higher IQ?! I imagine hunting pressure will go down once deer season hits. After that, hardly anyone chases ruffs. We oughta team up and go after them again when there's snow on the ground :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson

:beer: The only problem with that is nobody has ever asked me twice. ????? Couldn't be my German Wirehaired Flushers.


----------



## Gooseguy10

Glad you got over here and got out. I went out last night and flushed 7 in an hour....got one. There are definitely birds around this year. Not sure if you are looking for it or not but here is some observations/advice about grouse hunting trails.

1. Try to find trails that have no four wheeler access. Unfortunately, anywhere four wheelers can get, the birds are much more skittish.

2. Try having your dogs work as close to you as possible. Even when a dog is 25 feet in front of you, when the bird flushes to the side (happened to me 6 out of 7 times last night), it makes for an impossible shot.

3. Focus on trails with gravel...especially right away in the morning and in evening.

4. Find any of the following, clover, gravel, choke cherries or water.

5. Where there is one grouse, there are usually two (or more).

As far as being lost....bring a compass and a flashlight.
Have fun and keep posting pictures.


----------



## Dick Monson

Thank you for the insight, much appreciated. You have a beautiful state. Having never been "in-the-woods" before it was grand to just look around at the trees. We struggle to get 'em to grow here and they just pop out of the ground there.  I think those big old pines were my favorite.










The deer ticks were out gang busters. I treated the dogs with Frontline Plus 3 days ahead and bought Preventick collars at Casselton Vet. The ticks didn't seem to attach on the dogs but sure did on me. The smallest stage was smaller than a pin head--hard to see 'em.

There is an online business named Northwind Enterprises LLC, http://www.northwind.com They sell maps of clear cuts by date of cutting and trails through them, that are pretty good. I used them and they were a great help finding spots to go to. Also had a set of USGS quad maps in 1:24000 but I should get the 1:60000 next time. http://nationalmap.gov/ustopo/index.html Folks can also google USGS New Earth for eye in the sky views of likely spots.


----------



## Gooseguy10

Try coming two weeks earlier next year.....what you sacrafice in seeing birds (undergrowth too thick) you will more than make up for with the leaves in full color and still on the trees. It is an awesome sight that everyone shoulds hunt in at least once.

In the woods is a good thing. The fun thing about hunting grouse, is there is virtually unlimited hunting possibilities to just wander around the woods. That is exactly what I am doing over the long weekend coming up.


----------



## Gooseguy10

I think when you are hunting trails, you would actually shoot more grouse without a dog. Closer flushes.

However, I think you would see less birds and recover less birds without a dog. Many times I have shot at a grouse through the brush and thought I missed, only to have my pooch bring the bird back to me.

For me it is a no brainer, less birds in the bag or not, my dog is coming with me.

Get out and go after them, this may be the last time for a decade (and your current dog).


----------



## BROWNDOG

Glad you had a good time Dick, I went to college in Bemidji for one year and had the best grouse hunting I have ever had, most nights we would have 10 or more flushes. There a fun bird and there are endless miles of public land and logging roads to hunt.

Here is a link to a MN site that I look at from time to time to see how everyone is doing. If you come back after our gun dear season is over you will most likely have the woods to your self.

http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ub ... ost2631154


----------



## dakotashooter2

Ruff numbers seem to be up in ND too. I ran into a fair number when bowhunting this tear and even bagged one with the bow. Actually I see far more birds when bowhunting (stillhunting). I think as gun hunters we often move too fast and just move the birds in front of us.


----------



## darkgael

Gosh, do I recognize that cover. It could just as well be a photo of North Mountain in Sullivan County here in Pennsylvania.
Ruffs are around this year but, as always, easier to hear and to see (sometimes) than to shoot. Quite a few woodcock about also...though I believe they have moved on by now.
Pete


----------

